# A notebook/laptop around 20K



## cool_kals9 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello guys,

I am planning to buy a notebook. for routine document work, net surfing, and a bit of photo editing work with adobe.
A prime requirement is it is to play HD movies smoothly, as i prefer most of time 1020p.
main uses are as above only.
what do you guys think is good choice for around 20K?

Only DOS will be Ok. No need to have win 7.

I have found one: Dell Inspiron M101z (AMD Athlon/2GB/320GB).
is this good one? which are others in this range?

thanks in advance.

1) What is your budget?
Around 20K

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
a. Netbook; 10” screen or less
b. Ultraportable; 11" - 12” screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook?
India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Likeell, asus, sony
b. Dislike: lenovo, hcl

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Document work, Internet surfing, A bit of Photo editing, and A HD movie watching

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Rather Light Games Occassionally, I am Not a game freak.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
around 4 Hours

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Its ok for online

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows 7 or Just DOS also will do.

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
Dont know about the screen resolution.
i generally watch 1020p movies.

What you guys think about this? is this good one? or what are other in this range?

Dell Inspiron M101z (AMD Athlon/2GB/320GB)


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2012)

hmm your budget is that of a "netbook"...you want a netbook or a notebook?


----------



## sdmaverick (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, pretty much the netbook segment. Check out these options:

1. Asus 1215B-BLK028W Netbook: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Netbook

2. Asus 1215T 1215T Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

One notebook (with the dvd drive in this segment): Asus K Series K53E-SX182D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Cheers!


----------



## cool_kals9 (Jan 19, 2012)

@ico and @sdmaverick, will it be able to meet my need? Netbook Notebook doesnt matter. I want compact one and to meet my needs of document editind, hd movies, adobe photoshop, web brousing at good speed..
Bdw how about dell? Dell Inspiron M101z??


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

^^ no, don't go for Dell Inspiron M101z.

For netbook i.e. "compactness", get this - HP DM1 z. With AMD E-350 "fusion" processor . It will do everything well and will have excellent battery life. Photoshop will be slow.

There is Samsung RV RV513-A01IN too which has AMD E-350. Check out on Flipkart. It is more laptopesque, but battery life will be great.

For notebook, i.e. "not so compactness", get Asus K Series K53E-SX182D which sdmaverick suggested you. Processor is i3-2310M. Battery life is not going to be good. Photoshop will be fine.

Each should be around 20k.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 19, 2012)

For 20K budget you can get any of this:-
Toshiba Satellite C Series C665-P5010 Laptop With Accessories: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

Samsung RV RV513-A01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


----------



## cool_kals9 (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks guys.
Thanks a lot..

I like HP dm1z. dey say touchpad and click pad is integrated in one unstable screen hinges and some plastic part is annoying. also usb 3.0 is not available with this product. is 3.0 usb needed, and if yes, den in how many years it will be common to use?
i dont mind about touchpad and clickpad.
unstable hinge point is good. any one used this product, is it really bothersome?
Please reply guys.

also i like Asus 1215T 1215T Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Which one is worth really??


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 20, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> also usb 3.0 is not available with this product. is 3.0 usb needed, and if yes, den in how many years it will be common to use?



USB 3.0 is mostly needed for high speed data transfers to external storage devices, rest of the things(for now) can be performed on 2.0.

IMHO a usb 3.0 compatible HDD alone would cost you more than 25% of your original budget (of laptop).
and USB 3.0 is rare in our suggested segment(for now).

To sum up:

NO you dont need USB 3.0, it's not necessary.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Jan 20, 2012)

can you guys please suggest me online buying store from which i can have hp pavellion dm1 AMD with fusion TECHNOLOGY.?


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 20, 2012)

you'll find it cheaper at local dealer.

I prefer flipkart and letsbuy(dont forget to apply a coupon).


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

*HP Pavilion DM1 Series DM1-4003AU Netbook: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Netbook*

*HP Pavilion DM1 Series DM1- 3210AU Laptop Without Carry Case: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook*


----------



## cool_kals9 (Jan 20, 2012)

local dealer price is 25K.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 20, 2012)

What about AMD E-350 based Acer Emacine EMD 644 *www.flipkart.com/computers/laptops...+w--&ref=5753313a-e273-4201-88e2-9001f21294fc @ 18.2K


----------



## cool_kals9 (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally i decided to go with hp dm1 4003au with local dealer who is giving me @ 23.5 K.
Thanks Guys.

I have one confusion regarding that is the hard drive.
Is it 320 GB @ 5400 rpm or 7200 rpm?
Local Dealer has promised d lappie with 7200 rpm, which i found printed on couple of website too.
But on most of the sites it is 5400 rpm?
what is that?
will it make any difference? and if yes den what?


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2012)

Should be 5400 rpm according to me. In netbooks, you generally find 5400 rpm.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 25, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> I have one confusion regarding that is the hard drive.
> Is it 320 GB @ 5400 rpm or 7200 rpm?
> Local Dealer has promised d lappie with 7200 rpm, which i found printed on couple of website too.
> But on most of the sites it is 5400 rpm?
> ...



it should be 5400rpm. most laptop hdd uses 5400rpm as it consumes less power. 

won't make much of a difference.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry for Interrupting but I've a very tiny query : Is a combo of Intel Pentium B950+HD 2000/3000 Graphics faster then AMD E350+6310 or AMD E450+6320?


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2012)

Empirial said:


> Sorry for Interrupting but I've a very tiny query : Is a combo of Intel Pentium B950+HD 2000/3000 Graphics faster then AMD E350+6310 or AMD E450+6320?


Faster? yes. Better battery life? No.

You are comparing a laptop processor to a netbook processor here. E-350/450 are netbook processors.

Intel Pentium B950 (Intel HD 3000) vs AMD A8-3500M (Radeon HD 6620G)? A8-3500M wins pretty much in everything - CPU, Graphics and battery while gaming or doing anything.

Intel i5-2510M Intel HD 3000) vs AMD A8-3500M (Radeon HD 6620G)? i5-2510M wins bigtime in CPU. A8-3500M wins bigtime in GPU/gaming and battery whatever is the case.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Jan 25, 2012)

One Other Query.
Will I be able to run Windows 7 Ultimate Smoothly? Cuz u know i run it in my desktop, and used to it. so i will not be able to compromize on what i already used. and home basics lack so much of ultimate feaures. so what you guys say? 

Bydway, i will be upgrading d ram after 2-3 months. to 6 gb.


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2012)

Upgrading the RAM will be worth it if you go for Pentium B940 i.e. a laptop.

For a netbook, it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Jan 26, 2012)

Does it run ULTIMATE smoothly??


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2012)

cool_kals9 said:


> Does it run ULTIMATE smoothly??



Go in a showroom and try it out.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Jan 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Go in a showroom and try it out.



Dude, u must be kidding. U think showroom owner will install ultimate and show me?
I asked here cuz some1 might have dm1 and have used ultimate on it.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Feb 3, 2012)

Guys, 
Help Me out here.
I went to showroom and had a look at hpdm14003au. i found it smaller dan what i had thought of it.
So i am a quite hesitant with size along with the price range too.
So considering more option. and would like to go to 14 inchers.
Sugggest me some good one below 25K. Use is as above only.
How ab this two?

* Asus X Series X43SJ-VX509D Laptop (Snow White) - White Color is Plus point here for me.
* Acer AS4755 Aspire 4755 2nd Generation Core i3.
* HP Notebook 430 (Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS)

Suggest some others too..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2012)

first one: Asus X Series X43SJ-VX509D. it should be able to run almost all games properly even at lowest settings.


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 4, 2012)

@op - go for hp dm z. it is around 22k and fulfills all your needs.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Feb 4, 2012)

@sam, i dnt need it for gaming. Just routine work nd web surfing photoshop and hd videos. Must be able to carry 3-4 apps run smoothly..


----------

